# General > Hobbies >  Handicrafts group starting at Latheron Hall

## rooby

Do you knit, crochet, sew, embroider, do cross-stich, tapestry, patchwork and quilting, bead-work, card-making.... in fact, any handicraft, and would like some company on Wednesday afternoons? Maybe just want some company, or want to try a craft and meet like minded people?  Then why not come and join us for a 'brew and blether' and a bit of crafting?
We are meeting every Wednesday afternoon between 2 and 4pm in Latheron Hall. 
Cost will be no more than £1.00 per session, which is to cover the hire of the hall, and any electricity we use.
If you are interested, you can contact me here, or on 01593741361 or just turn up on Wednesday afternoon. You will recieve a very warm welcome

I would also consider starting a similar evening or weekend group, if there was sufficient interest. PM me if you are interested.

----------


## rooby

Just wanted to add, there were 16 of us for the first meeting. These included, a spinner, knitters, a crochet -er, bead jewellery makers, sew-ers, quilter's, someone finished off a hand made rug.... So a variety of work was done,  Tea/coffee and biscuits got served. I think we all had a good time :Smile:

----------

